# .exe Datei in Linux ausfüren. Aber wie?



## Kurt Cobain (13. August 2007)

Hallo

Also ich möchte gerne ein Programm das für Windows ist auf meinem Suse Linux 9.3 laufen lassen.

Blos ich hab keine Ahnung wie das geht. Ich kenn mich nicht aus.

Hoff mal dass mir hier geholfen werden kann. Wär echt klasse
Ich bedank mich schonmal im Voraus.

Gruß


----------



## Sinac (13. August 2007)

Dafür braucht nimmst du am besten Wine. Damit lassen sich Windows Programme unter Linux ausführen.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ronin-Jay (13. August 2007)

Soetwas ist über Wine möglich....

SuSE
Wine
Google


----------



## Kurt Cobain (13. August 2007)

Also ich hab gerade im Yast geguckt un da steht dass es schon instaliert ist.

Wie benutz ich es oder wie instaliere ich Programme?

Gruß


----------



## Kurt Cobain (13. August 2007)

GHallo

Ich habs jetzt soweit hinbekommen, dass das Programm ausgeführt wird.
Aber ich muss es ja erst installieren.

Ich geb diesen Pfad an zum hininstallieren:
*e:\Program Files\PokerStars*

Aber da kommt dass ich knur noch 39MB frei hab, statt den benötigten 50MB. Das stimmt aber nicht.

Und wenn ich statt *e:\* einen anderen Buchstabe angeb kommt auch immer dass ich nur 39 MB frei hab.


Was soll ich machen?
Welchen Pfad muss ich unter Linux angeben?

Gruß


----------



## NightWalk3r (13. August 2007)

das verzeichnis bzw das laufwerk existiert aber schon in wine ?


----------



## Kurt Cobain (13. August 2007)

Hey

Also ich hab nochmal alles durchgeguckt un gesehen dass ich doch genug Speicherplatz hab.

Aber wenn ich das Programm instaliern will kommt folgende Meldung:
_
The installer has encountered a disk wirte error.

Please ensure that all other applications are closed before
attempting installation. Also, ensure that the destination driver has
sufficient space and that you have the necessary access rights_

Also genug Speicherplatz hab ich ja.
Alle anderen Programme sind geschlossen

Was soll ich machen? Was mach ich falsch?


Gruß


----------



## zeromancer (13. August 2007)

Wine legt ein eigenes "Laufwerk" (Flasche genannt) in Deinem Home-Verzeichnis im Ordner .wine an. Such mal nach winetools in Yast, bin sicher, dass es dort sowas gibt. Ist ein Wizard für die Grund-Konfiguration, der Dir sicher helfen wird.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

Ist es ein normales Windows-Programm oder ein .NET-Binary? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist duerfte Wine nicht noetig sein sondern Mono ausreichen.


----------



## Kurt Cobain (14. August 2007)

Es ist ein normales Windows Programm


----------



## Dennis Wronka (14. August 2007)

Na dann Wine.
Uebrigens...


----------

